# rolling rear fenders + wheel and tire ??



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

will rolling (at a body shop) widen the rear fenders so they cover more of the rear wheel/tire package? I know it helps for clearing, but does it actually widen them outward?

I am still going to get a wide-body origin kit, but now have to wait another 3-4 months to pay for the install+paint. so for now, I can at least install my JDM zenki headlights, some lowering springs, and the wheels I picked>> ...oh yeah, and spray the faded wipers black...oh and a long overdue wash and detail..lol.

lowering springs- tanabe sustec DF210 (I will get HKS coilovers when I get SR20DET)

wheels- SSR D5R (f) 18x8.5 (r) 18x10 offset (f) 30 (r) 37

tires- (f)?? (r) 265/40R18

Im not sure what to get for the 8.5" wheels up front- do I need a 225 width or 235? I was thinking that a 235 would work better- any other thoughts on this?


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

today, I washed and detailed my car. everything worked well other than the stoner window cleaner- I dont think it is all that. it is good..but not as good as they advertise it to be. other than that, my S14 looks almost like it came off the 96 factory floor a few weeks ago...that is because it is completely stock (blah..lol)- other than the JVC DVD head unit. but my wheels are on the way!

I got all my car care supplies at walmart of all places- I dont usually like to go there- but today I realized that they have a great car care section with most of the top brands.

also, I decided to go w/ a 225/18/35R up front

but any other info would be great


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

here are the new tire sizes I chose>

225/40R18 (f) 255/35R18 (r)

I may not need to roll the fenders at all w/ a 255 tire width..any second opinions on this? I really dont want to roll them because I am having tons of body work done (wide-body kit install, etc..) in 3-4 months. also, I decided on different tanabe springs. these only lower 1.5" in the front and 1" in the back. so I really dont foresee any clearance problems.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Shooly can u post up pics of your tyres on the rim? Cos i have a set of rims with exact same sizes as u and i need new tyres, my offsets are both +00 and ill be flaring my rear guards heavily and putting on S14.5 +30mm wider front fenders, but i think i may have to undersize the balls off these tyres for them to fit or play with the camber a lil?!?!?


----------



## Avus Blur (Jul 18, 2006)

Im not sure if Nissan fenders are the similar to my BMW's, but I think they are. When I rolled the rear fenders on my car, I initially just folded the lip on the fender upwards. As I continued to roll it, the fender began to flair a little bit outward, giving additional room.

Make sure you heat up the paint with a heat so it doesnt chip or crack. Also, dont go overboard with the flaring because it will look crappy. You may want to put some caulk on the inside of the fender to prevent rust.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey shooly, arent u gonna flare out the factory guards to meet the new guards?
Or u gonna run the rear guards stock? Id say those rims would fit inside stock guards with slight mods, save money and just mod your stock guards.
If u flare out your stock guards to the new ones, id say ud prolly have to run some spacers on the @$$ end.
Even on the front if your not using factory sized fenders.

To give u an idea heres a 10.5" rim +13 offset (Tyre: 275/35) sitting inside of *_MY R33 GTS-t_* rear guard which is pretty much identical to an S14 rear guard (4 rim size wise).
The guards are flared out 30mm to be mated up to +35mm rear guards.
As u can see the rear tyre is also way undersized 

 

I plan on putting these on my S14 with just flaring the guards, no need to waste money on fpr ones cos S14s look great with just flarage


----------

